# Riley Passed



## Whiskerz (Aug 6, 2010)

I went out today to a function with my husband and came home to find little Riley in her cage passed away..
I have NO idea why this happened?! She was completely fine! I haven't had her not even a week. Did I do something wrong? Was I not a good bunny mommy? I just dont know what to do or how to feel......

How could this happen..why... :cry1:


RIP Riley :carrot:rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm sooo sorry  she was so cute  'm sure you were a great bunny mommy.

maybe she was too young or just a mystery :cry2


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 6, 2010)

I forget how old she was but I remember thinking she was kind of young to go to a new home.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2010)

It often happens with babies that are too young when taken from their Mothers, it is the breeders fault and not yours 

Binky free little one xx


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I just cant believe it..
I just don't get why..
She is the same age as Felix "supposedly" but she is WAY smaller than Felix and Felix is big,eating and doing great.

I feel so bad :cry4:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so very sorry..


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Binky free Riley.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you guys think it was maybe my fault? I should have know she was probably to young..she was a lot smaller than Felix..I just cant help but blame myself..

I don't know if I will ever get another bunny..


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> Do you guys think it was maybe my fault? I should have know she was probably to young..she was a lot smaller than Felix..I just cant help but blame myself..
> 
> I don't know if I will ever get another bunny..


The only thing that might have been your "fault" was the fact that you got her so young - but that should be the breeder's fault because she should not have left her mama so young - ESPECIALLY if she was so small.

My "runts" stay with mama and extra two weeks or so.

I wouldn't hesitate to get another bunny - I would just make sure from now on that the bunny is 8 weeks old or older...


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 7, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Whiskerz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think it was maybe my fault? I should have know she was probably to young..she was a lot smaller than Felix..I just cant help but blame myself..
> ...


Yeah, I haven't been around a whole lot of bunnies and I didn't really know about ages and stuff..Gah..I'm so dumb!

I dont know about another bunny yet.. I'm taking my time.


----------



## Yield (Aug 7, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> Do you guys think it was maybe my fault? I should have know she was probably to young..she was a lot smaller than Felix..I just cant help but blame myself..
> 
> I don't know if I will ever get another bunny..


I'm sorry for your loss ): That must be horrible to find her like that...
I for one, don't believe this was at all your fault. 
If anyone did any wrong to cause it, it was most likely the breeder.
If not, she could have been sick. Buns are good at hiding things...
Who knows?
But everything happens for a reason...

I used to not believe that.
But I started to believe when the 4 year old netherland dwarf bun I was gunna adopt was adopted before I could... and that's how I ended up with Solara, who despite loving Sabriel more than me... has been great. And then getting Sabriel.. him and Solara are inseperable.
If I wouldn't have gotten Solara, I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten Sabriel. And they would have never met. And they wouldn't have fallen in love like they did 

Don't hesitate to get another bunbun later or whatever 
You seem to be a great mombun, and I feel like any bunny would be great to have you for one!

RIP Riley <3


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2010)

You didn't know - don't beat yourself up.

For example - I have a 11 week old flemish giant here that I'm watching. He's just not as big as his littermates and one day he had a bit of a dirty butt...that was a couple of weeks ago - but still yet...it made me concerned.

A lot of folks would look at him and rehome him - but since he's been smaller and a bit "behind" - I feel like he needs to be here a bit longer.

It sounds like the breeder you got her from didn't think that way....


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 7, 2010)

Is Riley the bunny in your avatar? She looks maybe about 4 weeks old.

Rabbits should be at least 8 weeks, ideally 10-12 weeks old before they go to their new homes, in my opinion. I'm sorry you lost her, that has to be hard.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 7, 2010)

The gray fluffy bunny should be around 7 weeks now. I got him around 6 - 6 1/2 weeks.. Thats Felix.

And I know that now..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I really hope this doesn't deter you from getting another bunny. When I lost two bunnies in two months, I was hesitant about adopting again. I ended up adopting Sparky and Scooter and they have been with me for 6 1/2 years. I never regreted my decision and now have my two girls plus three fosters.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 7, 2010)

I just..Im upset and I don't really know how to feel..

I feel almost like I'm afraid to get another even though I wanted two bunnies really bad.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 7, 2010)

it's so hard they grab your heart so quickly  I just finished Duke's memorial scrap page last night. The breeder i got him from had a heath gaurante, have you spoke to the person you got Riley from?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 7, 2010)

sometimes things just happen that way. I don't like it, but beating yourself up serves no purpose. Bonnie, who was about 3 was fine when we left the house. Our son called us as he came over to feed everybody their evening vegetables as he thought she was just sleeping. Bunnies are so good at hiding things. I couldn't imagine not getting anymore, you just have to be selective. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 7, 2010)

The person will not answer.

I just need some time..


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 7, 2010)

I can only echo what others have said. This was NOT your fault, but may well have been the breeder's for taking Riley away from his mummy too young.

RIP baby Riley :rainbow::rose:.

When it feels right to you would be the time to get another rabbit. Now, I'm not surprised it feels like something you cannot do.

Jo xx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I am so sorry Whiskerz. 

Binky Free Riley. ink iris:


----------



## Nela (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Riley. I'm also very sorry that you had to experience this so soon after getting into bunnies. I know the feeling, I lost Ashlynn about a week after I got her. You can't help but question yourself and wonder why it happened. Sometimes though, you just have to take a deep breath and trust yourself. I hope this will not affect your love of bunnies. I'm sorry she's gone 

Ps: with the 'hiccups' coming into play, I cannot help but think there may have been something wrong with her to start with...


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Rest in peace, honey Riley. ray:

The first bun I got, a baby bun, passed away when I only had her for one day. I know the terrible pain and guilt you must feel, but (not to repeat)- IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT.
The world has a mysterious way of working. Do not take any blame for the worlds mysteries. Hang in there!


----------



## CalifornianKit (Aug 9, 2010)

Im so sorry about Riley. Just make sure to give Felix an extra hug and tell him how much you love him :rainbow:


----------

